# Question on extended  labor in a rabbit



## shellz131 (Jun 11, 2011)

I got some rabbits from my cousin a couple weeks ago and it immediately became apparent that 2 of the does were pregnant. One had hers shortly after I got her and I provided her a nesting box before she had them.She had 4 kits and all are healthy and doing great. The other doe I think is an older doe as far as I can tell and I did all the things I did for the first.Today is day three and she is finished finally.  She ended up having 6 total and she cared for none of them.Tried fostering them to my other doe but that did not work either. So all 6 died.   So my question is would a does age affect the birth and survival rate of her offspring? 

P.S. I had already decided not to breed her again even before she had them


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 11, 2011)

Moving them while they were pregnant probably did not help things.  The stress of the move may have caused her not to take care of her babies.  Certainly the stress of being in labor for 3 days was not good.  however I am thinking you did not know they were bred when you got them so that is something you could not help.  After she settles in she may take care of any other babies if you ever decide to breed her again.  Age should not have been a factor.  Why did your cousin get rid of them?  Did you get them for pets and maybe he gave you one that was not a good mother so she would get good home?


----------



## dewey (Jun 11, 2011)

shellz131 said:
			
		

> I got some rabbits from my cousin a couple weeks ago and it immediately became apparent that 2 of the does were pregnant. One had hers shortly after I got her and I provided her a nesting box before she had them.She had 4 kits and all are healthy and doing great. The other doe I think is an older doe as far as I can tell and I did all the things I did for the first.Today is day three and she is finished finally.  She ended up having 6 total and she cared for none of them.Tried fostering them to my other doe but that did not work either. So all 6 died.   So my question is would a does age affect the birth and survival rate of her offspring?
> 
> P.S. I had already decided not to breed her again even before she had them


Rabbits typically have their entire litters in less than 1/2 hour.  Typically.  

Seeing as the doe is still alive after 3 days, I'm thinking she could have been pregnant with 2 separate litters.  Hopefully that's the case since otherwise being in labor for 3 days would be horrific for the doe and stress, infection, and/or a retained kit doesn't usually end well for the doe.  

Old does (2-3 years old) that have kindled often, often have kindling issues and for that reason are usually culled from breeding.  Age and condition can be factors.  There's too many unknowns to really say.

So sorry.


----------

